# Musikverwaltung unter Linux mit Banshee, Alternativen?



## Tim1974 (19. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich ärgere mich immer wieder über das Programm Banshee, welches bei mir unter Linux Mint 17 läuft.
Zum einen erkennt es viele CDs nicht und findet dann keine Titelinformationen, so daß ich fluchend viele Titel von Hand beschriften mußte.
Zum anderen legt es Unmengen an Ordnern an, wenn ich eine CD importiere, dann legt es für jeden Interpreten einen extra Ordner an, also auch für Duette, jeweils einen Order in dem dann oft nur ein Titel liegt.
Ich hab daher die Musikbibliothek von Hand geändert und für jeden Interpreten einen Ordner angelegt und dort alles reinkopiert, was von diesem Interpreten stammt, auch Duette wo noch ein weiterer Interpret mitwirkt. Dadurch kommt aber Banshee wieder durcheinander wenn ich die Musikbibliothek neu einlese.

Noch schlimmer ist, daß er von Hand beschriftete Titel dann wieder nicht mehr erkennt, bzw. wenn ich diese auf den MP3 Spieler kopiere steht da oft nicht der von Hand eingegebene Titel, sondern nur 1, 2, 3... 

Windows Mediaplayer finde ich etwas besser, aber auch da stört mich manches, außerdem suche ich ja ein alternatives Linux-Programm.

Habt Ihr da Tips oder alternative Programmvorschläge?

MfG.
Tim


----------



## Turbo1993 (19. April 2015)

Ich hatte zwar nicht solche Probleme mit Banshee, als ich meine Musik-Bibliothek geordnet habe, aber du kannst mal rhythmbox versuchen. Das ist standardmäßig unter Ubuntu installiert und bedient sich zumindest bei der Wiedergabe, wie Banshee.


----------



## Jimini (19. April 2015)

Falls es hier um den Import von Musik geht - dazu nutze ich seit Jahren "Asunder". Das Programm ist sehr schlank und macht das, was es soll.
Wenn ich dann dochmal was von Hand anpassen muss, nehme ich dazu "EasyTag". Damit habe ich bereits unzählige Alben überarbeitet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Tim1974 (21. April 2015)

Hi,

danke für die Tips, ich habe mir "Asunder" und "EasyTag" mal installiert. 
Wenn ich jetzt mit EasyTag alles neu beschrifte, wo wird diese Beschriftung denn dann gespeichert?
Erkennen es meine MP3-Spieler dann auch korrekt?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Jimini (21. April 2015)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt mit EasyTag alles neu beschrifte, wo wird diese Beschriftung denn dann gespeichert?


Für gewöhnlich geht man in drei Schritten vor:
1. die ID-Tags der Dateien bearbeiten (mit den Schaltflächen rechts neben den Feldern kannst du Änderungen auf alle ausgewählten Dateien übertragen) (mit der CDDB-Abfrage kannst du viel Zeit sparen, wenn die Files komplett ungetaggt vorliegen)
2. die Inhalte der ID-Tags im gewünschten Format auf den Dateinamen übertragen (Rechtsklick -> "Scanner" -> "Rename Files and Directories")
3. alles speichern

Ich würde vorher mal mit ein paar Dateien herumexperimentieren (ggf. Backup anlegen!), bevor du dich an größere Ordner begibst. Es dauert ein bisschen, bis man alle Schritte raus hat, dann ist es aber ein (meiner Meinung nach) seeehr praktisches Tool.



> Erkennen es meine MP3-Spieler dann auch korrekt?


Manche Player lesen die Tags aus, andere wiederum gehen nur nach dem Dateinamen. Grundsätzlich sollte dein Player aber korrekt getaggte und benannte Dateien erkennen und verarbeiten können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TempestX1 (21. April 2015)

Du kannst auch Fre:ac zum Rippen probieren 
Downloads
Den Snapshot 20141005 (Binary .tar.gz package) einfach runterladen, entpacken und dann starten.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. April 2015)

Also ich hab jetzt schon einige Stunden mit EasyTAG gearbeitet und mich schon ganz gut eingewöhnt.
Momentan werden alle meine MP3s und OGGs korrekt von allen MP3-Playern erkannt, nun übrigens auch von Banshee, aber alles erst dank EasyTAG und vieler Stunden Beschriftungsarbeit.
Erst hab ich alles für jeden Song von Hand eingetragen und dachte dann auch noch, das würde automatisch gespeichert werden, da hab ich ganz schön geflucht, als ich danach feststellte, daß alles beim alten geblieben ist.
Aber nun hab ich rausgefunden, wie ich alle Datein eines Ordners markieren kann und Interpret und Album einmal für alle Datein eintragen kann und dann alle markierten danach abspeichern kann.
Das einzige was mich noch nervt, aber was das Programm wohl auch nicht anders machen kann ist das Beschriften der Titel, wenn weder Titel noch Dateinname den Titel des Songs trägt, dann kommt man wohl ums gute alte Abtippen vom CD-Cover nicht umhin.

MfG.
Tim


----------



## Jimini (22. April 2015)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich noch nervt, aber was das Programm wohl auch nicht anders machen kann ist das Beschriften der Titel, wenn weder Titel noch Dateinname den Titel des Songs trägt, dann kommt man wohl ums gute alte Abtippen vom CD-Cover nicht umhin.


Hier kann manchmal die CDDB-Abfrage (Rechtsklick auf die Dateien -> CDDB) helfen. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Tim1974 (23. April 2015)

Ok, danke, das werd ich nochmal testen.

Insgesamt ein super Programm, vielen Dank für den Tip!


MfG.
Tim


----------

